# Dogtra RR



## Scott Galloway (Jan 7, 2004)

I have a Dogtra RR with duck call. Over the last few weeks the call has started sounding bad. It is only 2 mo old. Dogtra will fix it but I was wondering if anyone else is having the problem. If alot of people are having this problem I may just have them change it out for a tone to match my others.
Scott


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

I've got 4 and have had them for c. 3 months now. I've had a problem with a couple that seem to be spontaneously quacking without being triggered to do so, but I haven't lost sound quality. I'm still trying to narrow down my problem to see which are spontaneously quacking.


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

Had mine for 3 months and no problems so far.


----------



## Scott Galloway (Jan 7, 2004)

Don - My RR's started spontaneously quacking this weekend like yourrs are. Any idea what the problem is? I am going to call dogtra today, what have they said to you?
Scott


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

It's happended to me once or twice now too?


----------



## Normal (Aug 4, 2003)

FWIW, if you are having trouble with the speaker/sound quality after a while it could be due to being placed too close to a loud noise/explosion. Example: too close too MAX5000 or popper loads. I've been told that it is best (for speaker) too use an extension cord and get the Dogtra RR AWAY from any popper/MAX type of lound noise.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Scott Galloway said:


> Don - My RR's started spontaneously quacking this weekend like yourrs are. Any idea what the problem is? I am going to call dogtra today, what have they said to you?
> Scott


What they said initially was that they had never heard of that happening and to send them in. Well, I was reluctant to do that until I had identified exactly which ones are doing that. I also wanted to make sure that I wasn't accidentally hitting the button. I'm not. It's taken awhile to identify them, mainly because I didn't mark the offending ones. So, I started tying a marking tape to each as it did it. Just got number 3 of 4 marked this past weekend, so I am about to call them back (I also need to order 2 more because I am gonna buy two more wingers for my impending birthday.  So, not sure what the problem is, but would like it taken care of. I've only had one go off while one of my dogs was making a retrieve from another winger and, fortunately, it was my most experienced dog, so he did not get distracted. It could create a real problem with a younger dog, however. Glad to finally hear that I am not the only one with the problem.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Anyone ever have the duck qwack come on when you know you didn't touch the remote. It happens to me when I train near a golf course. It never releases it just qwacks. What might be causeing this?
Thanks,
Mike Peters


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> Anyone ever have the duck qwack come on when you know you didn't touch the remote.


Yes. Read the comments above.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

So Don,
I reread and reread your post and still don't see the cause for the qwacking. Did I miss that? What did Dogtra say?
Mike Peters


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> So Don,
> I reread and reread your post and still don't see the cause for the qwacking. Did I miss that? What did Dogtra say?
> Mike Peters


You asked two questions:
1.


> Anyone ever have the duck qwack come on when you know you didn't touch the remote.


and
2.


> What might be causeing this?


I answered the first question.
But, I also said that when I talked to Dogtra, they said that they had never heard of the problem. I, myself, would have no idea what the cause is.


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Anyone ever get a response from Dogtra about this. I see on someone's website that they don't recommend using the Dogtra noisemakers with the Max series.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Anthony Heath said:


> Anyone ever get a response from Dogtra about this. I see on someone's website that they don't recommend using the Dogtra noisemakers with the Max series.


I've got to get back to Dogtra on mine. Took awhile to finalize which ones are spontaneously quacking and which are not. Regarding the Dogtras and the Max series - the Dogtra rep who I have worked with told me that the Maxs are so loud that they damage the Dogtras.


----------

